
Data Science: CSCI E-109 Publication Listing - tempw
https://matterhorn.dce.harvard.edu/engage/ui/index.html#/2016/01/14328
======
minimaxir
The URL was changed from
[http://cs109.github.io/2015/pages/videos.html](http://cs109.github.io/2015/pages/videos.html)
, which has more information and links to the corresponding repositories.

------
davidwihl
My project is at 28:00 of the final project presentations. We won overall that
year. I'm TF (teaching fellow) for the current course and Head TF for the
advanced course (CS109b) in the Spring. AMA.

~~~
faitswulff
For the lazy, it's chanceme.info, a data-driven college admission prediction
project - that is really neat. Unfortunately, I'm getting a "Error: HTTP error
404." on the result.

~~~
davidwihl
Looks like an old DNS name expired. It has now been renewed.

~~~
Yertis
Its really slick! I tried using it, but seem to be having the same issue :/

Bet a place like collegeconfidential.com would go bonkers over this tool :)

~~~
davidwihl
With only 13,000 training entries, I humbly think we built a better predictive
model than anything else we could find. Certainly way better than Naviance.
All the code and analysis is available on github if someone wants to make a
business out of this.

------
jamesblonde
Looks like a kitchen sink course. The deep learning lecture tried to summarize
all of deep learning into 1 hour. Didn't do it for me.

~~~
fdgdasfadsf
Does the "1" in "109" imply that this is a intro course?

~~~
davidwihl
No, those would be two digit courses. 1xx courses are typically for either
undergrad or grad credit. 2xx courses are typically for grad credit. CS50 is
the classic entry level CompSci course at Harvard.

[https://www.seas.harvard.edu/academics/courses/computer-
scie...](https://www.seas.harvard.edu/academics/courses/computer-science)

~~~
fdgdasfadsf
Do different Unis in the US use different numbering schemes?

~~~
ryanchoi
Yes, while there are often some reused patterns (eg course 1xx being an intro
course in many colleges) as we see here it certainly doesn't hold everywhere.
For the most part there's no intercollegiate guarantee that bio150 at college
X == bio150 at college Y.

------
bertomartin
Really great, would be cool if it were on youtube though

~~~
vinay427
Some may find that useful but the video player used here (as with the one used
for lectures at my university) supports far more relevant features such as
browsing by slides and changing the layout of simultaneous video streams.

